# Graphic Contest #31 VOTING



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

Original









Entry 1









Entry 2









Entry 3


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Thank you so much Stephie for taking helping me out!  I've been really busy and fell bad for making you all wait. Kudos for Stephie for helping out.


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

Voting is over so I will close this up for you Meaghan.

Congratulations Des - lovely graphic as always


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Thank you Stephie!


----------



## felis (Feb 25, 2005)

Cangratulations Des!!!!   Great work.


----------

